# Russia's New Interceptor



## air533 (19 Mar 2005)

.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Mar 2005)

Just got 70 hits on google....are ya getting the hint yet?


----------



## air533 (19 Mar 2005)

.


----------



## ROTP Applicant (19 Mar 2005)

This seems to be a good site: 

http://iron-eagles.tripod.com/articles/lfi.htm


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Mar 2005)

air533 said:
			
		

> In other words, No, no one here has any information on it.
> I've checked most of those hits so let me save you some time...they aren't going to tell you much.



Air533, you're going to have to help us out here a little bit...

You ask for ANY info, Brian politely suggests the value of a search engine, you respond that no one here had any info about it, and complain about what Google tells you.

It appears that unless one of us happens to have friends who are working on "ÃÅ¸ÃÂµÃ‘ Ã‘?ÃÂ¿ÃÂµÃÂºÃ‘â€šÃÂ¸ÃÂ²ÃÂ½ÃÂ¸ÃÂ¹ Ã?ÃÂ²ÃÂ¸ÃÂ°Ã‘â€šÃ‘?ÃÂ°ÃÂ¹ÃÂ¾ÃÂ½ÃÂ½ÃÂ¸ÃÂ¹ ÃÅ¡ÃÂ¾ÃÂ¼ÃÂ¿ÃÂ»ÃÂµÃÂºÃ‘? - ÃÂ¤Ã‘ ÃÂ¾ÃÂ½Ã‘â€šÃÂ¾ÃÂ²ÃÂ¾ÃÂ¸ Ã?ÃÂ²ÃÂ¸ÃÂ°Ã‘â€šÃ‘?ÃÂ¸ÃÂ¹", we are not in a position to help you...

Here's a picture of Putin and the Sukh CEO...maybe that will help some.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## air533 (20 Mar 2005)

.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Mar 2005)

Ack that, Air533.  

You are right that the twin-engine thing will come up...many of my "split-tail, plastic jet" buddies always mention it when talking about why the 18 was selected over the 16.  I get them all riled by saying, "if two engines were so important, and air intercept (OCA and DCA) was the primary mission, you guys should have taken 85 CF-15's instead of 138 CF-18's"  DOH!  That gets a good fooferall wound up!

I think we (the CF) have to manage expectations, and I think JSF or a similar moderately-priced, flexibly employable aircraft, is far more reasonable than the intercept/counter-air superiority/supremacy platform for the intended employment of Canadian fast air in the future.  That's just my 2 additional  ¢, and slightly out of my "professional lane" as a tactical aviator.  I'm much better at saying we need medium lift helos to support expeditionary/deployed operations.  ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## mdh (20 Mar 2005)

I find the STOVL capability of the JSF one of the most interesting aspects of the program. It would certainly fit Hillier's vision of remaking the CF into an operationally integrated expeditionary force.  Presumably the JSF could act as air support to cover the force and be launched from the support ships.  (The helo guys might get jealous though because the JSF means that jet jocks can suddenly hover too - doesn't sound fair!)

cheers, mdh


----------



## Gunnerlove (21 Mar 2005)

The JSF seems to be an interesting "concept" aircraft I just hope they figure out how to make it work as well as promised before it is old tech.


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (24 Mar 2005)

Duey said:
			
		

> Air533, you're going to have to help us out here a little bit...
> 
> You ask for ANY info, Brian politely suggests the value of a search engine, you respond that no one here had any info about it, and complain about what Google tells you.
> 
> ...



That picture looks a lot like the F-22.

I thought the SU-47 and Mig 1.42 were in the race for the next generation of Russian's fighters.


----------

